# Another Aqua-Vu thread/ question



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Alright i'm gonna do it...I'm going to get an Aqua-vu.. I just want the scout so does anyone have it for sale? Or an aqua-vu for sale period? NO EBAY AQUA-VU links please! Where is the absoloute cheapest place to get one???
Thanks

Shane

Sorry for another thread like this.... If i dont get a responce i'll searc, but if you have any information what so ever..Help a member out.... :lol:


----------



## automan4025 (Dec 28, 2004)

search the net


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

shane ull be hard pressed to find any fishing gear on sale right now. its only days b4 the hunting season begines for some, my self included(geese) and well fall is hunting time, so all the stores are running hunting sales now. good luck. the harbor freight cam has served my cousin well, cant beat the thing w/ a stick and he payed 100. im gettin one b4 ice season.


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

Here try this. http://www.reedssports.com/Product.taf?_function=detail&_ID=5405


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Harbor Freight is a good idea. This way you'll be less dissapointed when you see what a waste of money it was. Save your money, buy a Vex. (as if you haven't heard that already)LOL


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree get the vexilar first, if you still want a camera later you can always get one.


----------



## automan4025 (Dec 28, 2004)

reeds is where I got my scout and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Not sure of the depths you'll be fishing, but if you're 20+ feet, I'd seriously consider getting a system with cable on a crank spool. I had/have an atlantis system that requires hand winding around a spool I rigged - and it didn't get much use because winding up/down the camera kills your mobility. I picked up a spool camera last year on...ebay for $80 and a small TV with an AV in plug for $24 from Best Buy and now I'm set. Good luck.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

yea, it all depends on where your going to use it. If there is a current, alot of crap (mucky dirty) I would not bother with one. You can get alot of other stuff for $200 that you will use more often or all year. You should have a good assortment of baits lures and gear first, because it sucks watching the fish on the tv and not having what they want to eat.

But if you live on or by a clear lake/bay cameras are awsome all year round.

You can watch to see how the fish re-act to your movments.
You can see what type of fish it is.
You can set the hook at the right time.
You can see the bottom structures. weed beds, sandy bottoms
If you drop something down the hole you can get it back.
It gives you something to watch or do when there is no fish.
Your friends will think you cool.

they do have a new model out $399


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

If the waters not too deep or too much snow on the ice they work great. Theres been more than one person that has been disapointed not being able too see anything down there but total darkness.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Another vote here for vexilar you may not see whats biting but you will see fish moving in on your bait ..


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

deputy365
don't let anyone talk you out of a camera if thats what you want.I would take the camera over the vex for most of the fishing I do.

hoffie


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I don't have a stinkin' Vexilar (and NEVER will) - The AquaVu will SHOW you things I never understood , even after 25 years of using Sonar (Flasher , Chart , LCD)...
While I don't fault anyone for owning or using a Vexilar - I like the camera and I love and endorse wholeheartedly my Lowrance products (right Mike?) !
:lol:

In a nutshell?
What Southend517 said....


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Like a few others have now said, camera's have there use, as well as Vex's or any other fish finder/graph/sonar etc. you choose to go with. They're all tools to help us capture the quarry we are after. YOU decide what is best for you. Gathering information prior is the smart thing to do. Good luck. 

P.S. - Just remember, the more "tools" you have, the more you haul !!! :lol:


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Just buy what you can afford !!! I can see where this is going allready everyone has a different opinion , and you know how i feel about opinions :rant: Besides deputy 365 school bell's will be ringing before long :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

yea i know whats gonna happen.....Its gonna turn into a choas this is better then that thread.... Yea well school started today...Baaa :smile-mad ! Yea i think i want to get like the aqua-ve scout, just cuse i wanna see the fish and the structure and its somthing to do when nothings biting. :evil: . :gaga: ..
Any precautions i should look out for??

Shane


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

deputy865 said:


> yea i know whats gonna happen.....Its gonna turn into a choas this is better then that thread.... Yea well school started today...Baaa :smile-mad ! Yea i think i want to get like the aqua-ve scout, just cuse i wanna see the fish and the structure and its somthing to do when nothings biting. :evil: . :gaga: ..
> Any precautions i should look out for??
> 
> Shane



get in the habit of taking the connectors off the battery when to transport. nothin worse than the thing turning on in the bag & having a dead battery when you go to use it!

i love my camera, & one thing that is "totally useless", the lights!!! i have never used them for crap! 
& in my experience! once you turn that light on pan fish will skatter! 

one more thing, i have had pike try to swallow the camera 3 times on crooked lake last year!lol... be warned!

good luck w/ the camera, you will like it!!!!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

bolodunn,

How far down can the camera go until it is pitch black and you cant see anything? Or does it all matter on water clarity? Are the scouts good for like anytime use? like lets say in the summer? Thats the whole reason why i want a Aqua-Vu, the any time use (cant do that with a vex, well no as good)..

Thanks
Shane

P.S. Any way to hook up like a bigger screen like another TV to the scout? Or is the sreen better then i think.. The whole 5" seems a wee bit small How do i record stuff or is that all easy.. Or is the TV to much to hastle... I just want to bring like a 10'' screen out there.....


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

it should have outputs for hooking up to camcorder. i wouldn't bother with try'n to hook up to a bigger "monitor" the scout has a shield to block light.
i have used mine as deep as 30 fow. it should work great on small lakes & ponds!!
i've hooked it to my downrigger ball & jigged the river with it! 
i think you'll like it!!


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

buy the $10 tri-pod for it if you plan on using it out on the ice.

OHIO STATE..... BOOO.....BOOO.......Boooo


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

OHIO STATE..... BOOO.....BOOO.......Boooo[/QUOTE]


:lol: :lol: nov. 19th!!!! :lol: 
lets not hijack the boys thread with fooball :lol: 

i do agree on the tripod though! its a real pain to possition or turn it in deeper water.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

alright thanks.. The tri-pod will be my last priority.. I just need to save up my money for my Scout first..  

Shane


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I was leary about buying a camra last year but the woman wanted it, they are nice toys but it makes you really angery when you can see the fish and they are not comming in. The tripod is a must though, I only used it a couple times before purchasing that.

Joe


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

I know you don't have much money, but think about this with the scout you don't know which way the camera is pointing. So if you lower it down the hole and you see biggest gills or crappie you have ever seen in your life, but they are 5' away how will you know which direction to drill your hole to get on top of the fish? That's why I coughed up the extra dough to get a camera with the direction feature.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

fishdaddy is right on. direction is a feature you're really going to want if you want it to be a serious fishing tool.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Is there a way to tell the direction WITHOUT having to pay extra...W/O a job its hard to come up witht he $240 myself..Would go 50/50 with my dad but i want it to be mine so i can use when i want were i want and how i want..LOL and so i dont have to show him whats on screen! :evil: .

Couldnt i tie like a stick or somthing to the cable in the direction of the camera before i put it down? Or somthing like that?

Shane

how much is this "direction thing" gonna cost me?


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

I just bought a SV model from Cabelas it was $449.99! Ouch! It's the cheapest one with direction.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Its not that big of a deal, not having that direction thing. I used to drill a hole on the outside of my shanty, for the camera, right next to the door( to my left) then drop my jigs down and just spin the cord in my hand until I saw my lures, this way you could see both jigs( from left to right). Like I said, I "used" to,, I sold that camera after a 1/2 season. As soon as I got the loot, I hopped on the phone with Cabelas and had an FL-18 in a few days. Best investment I've ever made.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

i dont know for sure but thought the scouts were meant to be downviewers....no reason to have a direction indicator.

if there is no direction indicator and you want to look horizontally tie on something flashy like a silver vibee or spoon and shake it....the silver flash is probably the easiest thing to see with a camera and will let you get your bearings.

if you just cant find it, the water may be too muddy.

personally....i wouldnt blow hundreds of dollars for a camera and not have this feature......i would either get the SV or even go nuts and get the DT which shows all that and depth so i could leave the vex at home if i dont think ill need it....no sure yet though, about getting anything at all....its just so dang much money. maybe if i lived in Canada thered be no question.


----------



## automan4025 (Dec 28, 2004)

where do you get the tripod at


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

Its an accessory. See it here for $16.50

http://www.aquavu.com/accessories.html

Ice Pod
Part# IP
Ice fishing cable positioning tripod.
$16.50


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Just to ask and make sure before i get a brand new one..Might be able to get a deal, or a cheaper one!
*DOES ANYONE HAVE A SCOUT FOR SALE*?

Shane


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

I am sure you read all the posts on vex vs. Camera...But after i purchased my lowrance last year and started to get the hang of it I wouldn't trade it for any camera...It shows so much more info 

Joe


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I've got a camera, flasher and graph...they all have their strengths, and will all help you catch fish. None of them is the "ultimate" and none of them are "garbage". If I had to pick one, and only one tool....it would be the LCR with flasher-emulator.

-NC


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

just saw some at Cabelas in Dundee in the clearance hut for 170.00


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

there is a new player in the 199 and under camera
I heard Marcum is going to have a $199 system with a 7" screen


old model has a clearance price of $189
Marcum® VS305 Underwater Viewing System 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000BVGGD/104-3847653-7897516?v=glance


----------

